# Shimano Rollenfett und Öl



## der Oberberger (3. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich würde gerne meine Shimano-Rollen neu Fetten und Ölen. Neulich war ich dann im Shimano-Center in meiner Nähe um mir beides zu besorgen. Auf meine Nachfrage hin wurde mir dann gesagt, dass man mir nur zum Sonderpreis, also eig gar nicht verkäuflich, das Öl anbieten kann (das Gleiche, was bei jeder Rolle mit beigelegt wird). Das Fett gebe es gar nicht in Mengen für den normalen Konsumenten, nur als "Riesen-Packung" für den Händler,  eine solche hätten sie aber auch nicht da. Mir wurde dann Rollenfett von Jenzi empfohlen, hab aber lieber vorerst die Finger davon gelassen. 

Wisst ihr, wo es Fett und Öl original von Shimano zu kaufen gibt oder bleiben nur die vom Service-Center genannten Möglichkeiten?

Danke!


----------



## Chrizzi (3. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Hier zum Beispiel. Ansonsten gibt es sicherlich noch viele andere eBay-Angebote oder andere Shops die das Zeug haben.


----------



## der Oberberger (3. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Dank dir!

Gibts da denn auch Angebote aus Deutschland - vielleicht nen Versandhaus?


----------



## degl (3. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*



der Oberberger schrieb:


> Dank dir!
> 
> Gibts da denn auch Angebote aus Deutschland - vielleicht nen Versandhaus?


 
Nimm Penn-Rollenfett, ist absolut Top für alle Rollen dieser Welt

gruß degl


----------



## der Oberberger (13. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Mein Angelgerätehändler hat mir jetzt Abu-Fett andrehen wollen. Das ginge für Shimano auch. 

Ist da was von zu halten oder schrotte ich die Rollen damit?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*



der Oberberger schrieb:


> Ist da was von zu halten oder schrotte ich die Rollen damit?


Das kann man nicht definitiv vorhersagen, aber eines passiert oft:
Wenn man mit einem anderen Fett die Rolle nachschmiert, als dem was drin ist, dann passiert ganz oft das Gegenteil vom beabsichtigten: Die beiden Fette zersetzen sich gegenseitig, werden stumpf und schmieren schlecht, und die Schmierung ist trotz viel Schmierkram drin "im Arsch", in Folge galoppiert der Verschleiss, und der Rollen-Sensenmann ist nah ...

Mit demselben Fett des Herstellers *könnte* man ja trefflich nachschmieren.
nur ... das geben sie UNS nicht, wohlweislich, hoffend dass die Dinger eben mal kaputtgehen. Hättest Du dieselbe "Pampe" - rinn und fertig, wäre ganz einfach.
Nimmst Du was anderes, kommt es auf die Verträglichkeit an ... |kopfkrat



der Oberberger schrieb:


> Das Fett gebe es gar nicht in Mengen für den normalen Konsumenten, nur als "Riesen-Packung" für den Händler,  eine solche hätten sie aber auch nicht da.


Danke für die Kolportierung dieser Aussage! 
Ich sage dazu: So schützt man die Einnahmepfründe seiner Service-Center! :g
Die Riesenpackung könnten sich ja viele Boardies mal teilen, dranbleiben! 

Was aber ganz rational betrachtet, auch die Frage aufkommen läßt: 
Wieso läßt Du es nicht dort von den "Profis" mit dem passenden Fett machen, sofern das bezahlbar ist?

Die noch dazu kommende Falle: Die High-End Superpampen (rot usw.) sind ganz besonders gut gemachte Schmiermittel, wollen die Hersteller/Verkäufer ja mit überzeugen und verdienen.
Die Montage-Pampen vom Chinaman, Malaysia usw. sind eher unteres Ende, tun gerade den Job und dürfen halt nichts kosten. Und das ist offensichtlich auch nicht immer das gleiche Zeugs beim selben Hersteller.
Dadurch ist die Chance einer Unverträglichkeit besonders hoch, und - s.o.

Wenn man also mit einem anderen Fett schmieren gezwungenermaßen muss oder will, MUSS man praktisch immer die alte Schmiere komplett beseitigen, und auch möglichst sauber.
D.h. (nahezu) Totalzerlegung und alles in Petroleum, Waschbenzin o.ä. abzuwaschen und hinterher zu trocknen. Wenn man die Teile "jungfräulich" ohne jede Schmier vor sich liegen hat, kann man wieder zusammenbauen, und das wird dann auch allermeistens was. Der Aufwand so ist aber hoch.

Wenn man hier nur ein bischen pfuscht - bestätigt man nur die Binsenweisheit, das viele Rollen erst durch das dran rumwerkeln kaputt gehen, der Rollentod kommt durch die gut gemeinte, aber nicht exakt umgesetzte Pflege dann *schneller*.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Man bekommt altes Fett besonders schnell heraus mit Bremsenreinigerspray aus dem KFZ Zubehörhandel. Durch den Sprühdruck und die enthaltenen Lösemittel ist die Rolle nach dem Ausspritzen wirklich frei von altem Fett.:m


----------



## Bobster (13. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Bremsenreinigerspray !!!!!!!

Na, 
das teste ich mal zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr 

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Ja, echt geiles Zeug. Kommt in jede Ecke und spart das Auseinanderbauen.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Werd ich auch mal probieren, bisher war mir das Einlegen im Gurkenglas mit Waschbenzin am sichersten.

Liest sich ja soweit gut, besonders wegen den Kunststoffteilen:
http://www.werkstatt-produkte.de/product_info.php?products_id=172

>> Die meisten Bremsenreiniger sind Produkte aus Naphta. Auf gut deutsch Reinbenzin. Isopropyl wird teilweise aber auch als Teile-und Bremsenreiniger eingesetzt.
Also Reinbenzin aus der Sprühdose.

Aufpassen muss man schon ein bischen:
http://www.mmbg.de/PRESSE/SA02_03/aktuell_02.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Naja ,
Esrt arbeiten dann rauchen.


----------



## Mefotom (13. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

@angeldet,

und schnüffeln würd ich es auch nicht.


Grüße Thomas


----------



## Algon (13. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit demselben Fett des Herstellers *könnte* man ja trefflich nachschmieren.
> nur ... das geben sie UNS nicht, wohlweislich, hoffend dass die Dinger eben mal kaputtgehen.


 
Man bekommt doch von fast allen Rollenherstellern das Fett und Oil zukaufen. Abu,Shimano,Penn usw.. Bremsenreiniger und anderes Zeug´s kommt mir nicht an dei Rolle.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Du bist Dir sicher, dass es das dasselbe oder frei mischbar mit dem in den Rollen ist?
Spro kanns nicht, Shimano s.o.,...

Wenn Dir der Verkäufer (des Fettes+Öles) das garantiert, bist Du fein raus: Läuft die Rolle hinterher plötzlich schwer, knallste ihm das Ding auf den Tisch und er muss putzen! :m
Wenn es ein Servicecenter oder ein pflegender Händler macht, bist Du insofern auch gut dran, wie müssen das ordentlich hinbekommen.


----------



## Algon (13. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du bist Dir sicher, dass es das dasselbe oder frei mischbar mit dem in den Rollen ist?


Davon gehen ich aus. Wenn es nicht das gleiche, oder ein gut verträgliches Fett wäre, und meine Rolle schaden nehmen würde, wäre es vorsätslich. Nehme ich aber ein Fett, was ich mir "selber aussuche" ist das mein Risiko.

MfG Algon


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man bekommt altes Fett besonders schnell heraus mit Bremsenreinigerspray aus dem KFZ Zubehörhandel. Durch den Sprühdruck und die enthaltenen Lösemittel ist die Rolle nach dem Ausspritzen wirklich frei von altem Fett.:m


 
Genau so und nicht anders geht das!!!:q
Rotor ab... Seitendeckel ab... Hauptritzel vorsichtig anheben und dann Sprühdose marsch... Pampe abgiessen... Zur Sicherheit noch nen kleiner Nachsprüh:q... Danach die geöffnete Rolle nen Stündchen austrocknen lassen... Neues Fett belieger Marke und in beliebiger Menge rein:q.... Deckel druff und fertig ist der Lack:q....
Das schaff selbst ich als absoluter Rollenzerlegelegastheniker.
Ich nehme immer den Bremsenreiniger vom Lidl,W5 glaub ich heisst das. Funzt 1a und ist billig.


----------



## Algon (13. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Rotor ab... Seitendeckel ab... Hauptritzel vorsichtig anheben und dann Sprühdose marsch... Pampe abgiessen... Zur Sicherheit noch nen kleiner Nachsprüh:q... Danach die geöffnete Rolle nen Stündchen austrocknen lassen... Neues Fett belieger Marke und in beliebiger Menge rein:q....


 
wenn du das "genau" so machst leben deine Rollen aber nicht lange, du hast was ganz Wichtige vergessen. Wenn du nach so einer Behandlung nur ein Kugellager vergisst zu Ölen wars das. Die KL sollte man auch nach so einer Behandlung mit Druckluft durchpusten. Aber wie gesagt Bremsenreinger und Co. kommen mir nicht an die Rolle.



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Deckel druff und fertig ist der Lack:q....


Und das kann wircklich passieren, das mit dem Lack.:q


MfG Algon


----------



## der Oberberger (14. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Warum ichs nicht im Service-Center machen lasse? Das ist gut 80 km von mir entfernt. Dazu fahre ich kurzfristig nächste Woche an die Ostsee...da ist zum abgeben beim Händler schlicht zu wenig Zeit und die Rolle noch echt ziemlich am Arsch vom Wolfsbarschangeln. Dachte daher ans Rollenfett von Abu, das hab ich noch inner Kiste. 

Wollte nur ein wenig an der, wie nennt man es?, "Spulenstange" dranmachen damit die gut läuft. Geölt ist das Teil, nur glaub ich das es am Fett mangelt....


----------



## Chrizzi (14. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Ich würde kein fremdes Öl oder Fett in die Rolle bringen. Damit habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Entweder mit dem gleichen Öl/Fett nachschmieren oder neu fetten/ölen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*



Algon schrieb:


> wenn du das "genau" so machst leben deine Rollen aber nicht lange, du hast was ganz Wichtige vergessen. Wenn du nach so einer Behandlung nur ein Kugellager vergisst zu Ölen wars das. Die KL sollte man auch nach so einer Behandlung mit Druckluft durchpusten. Aber wie gesagt Bremsenreinger und Co. kommen mir nicht an die Rolle.
> 
> 
> Und das kann wircklich passieren, das mit dem Lack.:q
> ...


 
Moin Moin Algon#h

Hast ja recht!!#6 Ist ein wenig sehr flappsig, im Kern aber zutreffend, von mir geschrieben. 
Natürlich gehe ich an die Sache schon mit etwas mehr Sorgfalt ran!!! Die Kugellager bekommen von mir nach so einer Bremsenreinigerbehandlung selbsverständlich 1-3 Tropfen Öl und beim Fett bin ich auch sehr penibel daruf bedacht, dass es auch ÜBERALL und in ausreichender Menge dort hin kommt wo es auch hingehört.
Ich bin mit der Bremsenreiniger Methode echt sehr zufrieden... Und Lackschäden hatte ich bisher auch noch keine zu verzeichnen!!! 
Nach dem Zusammenbau sprühe ich das Gehäuse ein wenig mit Ballistol ein und wische die Rolle mit einem SAUBEREN Lappen ab. Bisher ohne Probleme!!!


----------



## jerkfreak (15. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Erstmal danke an Det für den Link zu dem Tröt hier, trifft genau mein momentanes Problem und gibt auch sofort eine Lösung mit!

Werde nachher also aus der Bastelhalle gleich mal n Döschen Bremsenreiniger holen und dann Angriff auf die alte Fettpampe. Das Problem mit dem Lager hab ich nicht, die alte Rolle hat schlichtweg keins! 

Und neues Top-Fett kriegt die Gute dann morgen auf der Arbeit verbraten. Was will man mehr...!? 

Und wenn sie dann noch nicht wieder richtig läuft, dann weiß ich auch nicht, was Sache ist...!


----------



## jerkfreak (15. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

So, vorhin gleich mal ne Dose Bremsenreiniger gekauft. War einfacher, wie in die Halle zu fahren, weil net so weit...!  Noch dazu hatte der Bosch-Service dann auch noch die 500ml Dose von Caramba im Angebot, mit Kundennummer für netma 2.-€...!

Und schwups, binnen 10 Minuten mal eben ne komplette Dose an der Rolle durchgelassen. Meine Fresse, war des alte Fett schon harzig und zäh. Selbst jetzt sind teils noch kleine Reste drin. Morgen mal noch 5 Dosen holen und die Rolle nochmal richtig fluten.  Dann hab ich gleich ma noch paar Dosen auf Ersatz fürs Rollen-Zerlegen oder fürs Karren-Schrauben.

Aber geht echt super, im Vergleich zu meinem mühseligen Versuch mit alter Zahnbürste, Q-Tips und fliesendem Wasser, gestern Abend.

Und ein Fehler ist mir vorhin auch unterlaufen, logisch ist die Achse der alten Sigma einmal gelagert, hab ich vorhin ganz verpeilt. Dass das Lager dann fein ne neue Ölung kriegt is ja wohl eh klar...!

Danke nochmal für den super Tip mit dem Reiniger,
Benni


----------



## Algon (15. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

mit 500ml eine Rolle????|bigeyes#d

MfG Algon


----------



## jerkfreak (15. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Hat mich auch gewundert, aber des war nach dem Motto: Viel hilft viel!!! :vik:

Und ma muss echt dazu sagen, dass des Fett wirklich extrem zäh und klebrig war. Und wollte halt wirklich alles raus ham, wurde hier ja bereits angesprochen, was passiern kann wenn die Fette sich doch mal nicht so wirklich vertragen...! #c

War übrigens denk ich mal bei meiner so der Fall, daher das extreme Geklebe und Geklumpe...! 2 unterschiedliche Farben der Fette waren an den unterschiedlichen Stellen in der Rolle auch teils noch zu erkennen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Algon (15. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Hat mich auch gewundert, aber des war nach dem Motto: Viel hilft viel!!!


 
wenn schon Bremsenreiniger dann bisschen einsprühen und nen Pinsel nehmen und danach mit Bremsenreiniger auspühlen und wenn nötoig wiederholen. Aber doch keine 500ml für eine Rolle.

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (15. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Bremsenreiniger an die Rolle? 

Würde ich niemals machen, dadurch entfettet man auch die Lager.

Wenn ich das Getriebe entfette, dann mach ich das mit WD40 und trockne das ganze - Die Lager selbst brauchen nicht entfettet, entölt oder sonstwas werden.

Fürs Getriebe Quantum Hot Sauce Grease und für die Lager das Hot Sauce Oil - Habe schon mit diversen Fetten und Ölen experimentiert, aber keines kommt nur annähernd an das Hot Sauce Kit ran.


----------



## Algon (15. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*



Khaane schrieb:


> Bremsenreiniger an die Rolle?


Das frage ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit.

MfG Algon


----------



## jerkfreak (16. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Fluten war aber einfacher wie Pinsel...!  Naja, wie dem auch sei, die Rolle is (fast) sauber. 

Und das Lager wird, wie schon gesagt, ja dann auch wieder brav geölt. Ist ja "nur" eine alte Shakespeare Sigma 080, die innen wirklich extrem gammelig und klebrig war und auch nur ein einziges, großes Lager hat. Da is das meiner Meinung nach nicht soo schlimm, mit dem Reiniger da rein zu halten...! Bei meinen Stellas usw würd ich das natürlich auch nicht machen...! Und sollte das Lager doch frecken, kommt halt ein neues rein. Ist bei dem riesen Koffer von Rolle wohl kein Thema, das mal eben zu wechseln...!


----------



## Grayline (16. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

EDIT

Ich stell meine Frage mal ein bisschen anders.

Öffnet ihr das Gehäuse um die Rolle zu Ölen oder fetten? oder kommt man an die wichtigsten Stellen auch so? Ich tropf das Öl in sichtbare Öffnungen und bezweifel dass,das Öl sein Ziel erreicht. 

und noch was - das "Oil Injection System" is das die Schraube über der Kurbel die man lösen sollte, um dort das Öl rein zu tropfen?


----------



## Jason V (16. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

@ Khaane

Wo bekommt man das Hot Sauce Kit?

Danke schonmal

Gruss


----------



## Khaane (16. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*



Jason V schrieb:


> @ Khaane
> 
> Wo bekommt man das Hot Sauce Kit?
> 
> ...



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2351163&postcount=4 

Kürzer gefasst:

Ebay.com


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Das nenne ich doch mal eine ausführliche Anleitung.#6 Klasse!

Wenn Du nun noch einen Link hast wo diese Heiße Soße zu beziehen ist, ebay.com ist groß....das wäre sozusagen das Sahnehäubchen.

Update: Hat sich erledigt, hab es gefunden.:m


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*



Khaane schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2351163&postcount=4
> Kürzer gefasst:
> Ebay.com



Na dit is doch mal wat Jenauet. #6 Vielen Dank Khaane ! :m

MfG   Schlotterschätt


----------



## jerkfreak (16. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

So, die gute alte Sigma läuft wieder wie ein Uhrwerk...! Bisl Shimano-Öl für das Lager und weng NBU 15 für den Rest und gut is...!


----------



## wörni (17. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Das nenne ich doch mal eine ausführliche Anleitung.#6 Klasse!
> 
> Wenn Du nun noch einen Link hast wo diese Heiße Soße zu beziehen ist, ebay.com ist groß....das wäre sozusagen das Sahnehäubchen.
> 
> Update: Hat sich erledigt, hab es gefunden.:m



Servus Stuffel,

gehe mal davon aus das Du Dir die Hot Sauce kaufen möchtest.

Vielleicht sollte man eine Sammelbestellung anstreben, wenn das möglich ist. Ich wäre schon mal dabei.


----------



## Chrizzi (17. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Bei einer Sammelbestellung wird es teurer, als wenn sich jeder das Zeug selbst kauft:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Quantum-Hot-Sau...0?hash=item518bc1d3b0&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=75624

Da bei einer Sammelbestellung der Kram verzollt werden muss und da noch etwas etra Porto drauf kommt, wird das alleine schonmal teurer. Dann hat noch die arme Sau die die Sammelbestellung macht die ganze Rennerei und da fallen nochmal Portokosten an - Lohnt einfach nicht.


----------



## wörni (17. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Da bei einer Sammelbestellung der Kram verzollt werden muss und da noch etwas etra Porto drauf kommt, wird das alleine schonmal teurer. Dann hat noch die arme Sau die die Sammelbestellung macht die ganze Rennerei und da fallen nochmal Portokosten an - Lohnt einfach nicht.



Hast recht, habe ich gerade selbst gesehen.


----------



## winni2 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Shimano fettet ihre Rollen von Hause aus glaube ich mit ihrem High-Tec Fett aus dem Radrennsport. "Shimano Special Grease Dura-Ace". Für die Kugellager nehm ich immer das mitgelieferte Öl von Shimano. 
Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Schraube an den Shimano Rollen nur dafür ist, um mit einem oder maximal zwei Tropfen von dem Öl, das Fett im inneren der Rolle wieder etwas geschmeidig gemacht werden soll?

http://biketrader24.de/frame.php?prodid=1201570


----------



## fabian11 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

also mein Problem ist da ja, dass man jetzt nicht weiß was man tun soll. Wenn man Rollen für 50 € in den Tod schickt ist das ja noch halbwegs okay. Aber wenn es dann in die höhere Richtung geht, sind mir meine Liebsten echt zu heilig. Also mach ich Shimano Rollen jetzt kaputt wenn ich da Bremsenreinigerspray rin hau?
LG


----------



## jens_z (5. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Bremsenreiniger entfettet, sonst wärs ja nicht so toll zum Bremse reinigen. 
In ner Rolle ist jedemenge Mechanik, u.a Lager. Mechanik braucht Fett um leichtgängig zu arbeiten. 

Wäre also keine so gute Idee...


----------



## Chrizzi (5. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*



fabian11 schrieb:


> Also mach ich Shimano Rollen jetzt kaputt wenn ich da Bremsenreinigerspray rin hau?
> LG



Kann gut sein, dass du eine Rolle kaputtmachst, wenn du einfach Bremsenreiniger reinkippst. Es kann sein, dass manche Kunststoffteile angegriffen werden, sowas kann man auch darauffolgendem fetten/ölen nichtmehr richten.

Zum Reinigen/Fetten/Ölen solltest du die Rolle lieber möglichst komplett zerlegen, dann kannst du die Metallteile auch mit Bremsenreiniger bearbeiten, wobei man die auch so mit Wasser/Spüli sauber bekommt, jediglich die Kugellager sind da hartnäckiger, da würde sich Bremsenreiniger anbieten (Shields runter und säubern, kleiner Tropfen Öl und Shields wieder drauf).


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Hallo

Ich möchte noch mal dieses Thema aufgreifen.
Ich will eine Baitcaster fetten.Ich habe dazu mehrer verschiedene Fette und Öle da.
Nach der Benutzung nach der ersten Wartung läuft die Rolle super weich und nach einer Weile merkt man wieder das Getrieberad.Nach dem öffnen sah ich dass das Fett nicht richtig am Getriebrad haftet .Ich habe die Rolle vorher mit Bremsenreiniger gereinigt.
Wo liegt der Fehler ? Wäre es besser das Metallgetrieberad mit Alkohol zu reinigen ?
Ich habe Reel X Medium Fett und Reel X Öl genommen .
Ich habe auch andere Fette da,darunter auch das blaue Penn Rollenfett usw.


----------



## Lorenz (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Hallo


fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Nach der Benutzung nach der ersten Wartung läuft die Rolle super weich und nach einer Weile merkt man wieder das Getrieberad.Nach dem öffnen sah ich dass das Fett nicht richtig am Getriebrad haftet .  ...
> Ich habe Reel X Medium Fett und Reel X Öl genommen .


Was machst du mit dem Öl? Nimmst du das nur für die Kugellager?


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Shimano Rollenfett und Öl*

Ja ich nehme dieses nur für die Kugellager .


----------

